# montec g5 stiker magnums



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

Has anybody tried these heads? I saw them in a pro shop yesterday, the guy at the shop told me they were awsome and that they flew like field points. They look like they have a huge cutting diamater also. Just wondering cause I really like my muzzys, I just dont like that I have to move my sight pins when shooting them. My muzzys always hit to the right.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

The standard size G5 Strikers fly great, but I have not shot the Magnum. The Muzzy is a good product, but from an independent test on broadhead flight the Slick Trick and the G5 Strikers outperformed the Muzzy. The bows were shot out of a Hooter Shooter. I personally would think the G5's are worth a try.


----------



## bginvestor (Aug 12, 2008)

Where is this independent test? Personally, I have found the same conclusions.

I am using Strikers unless the epek BH is the ultimate. The strikers shot 4" above my FP before BH tuning, but they fly true and don't corkscrew at 283 fps


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

It was a while back there was a video on here that tested numerous BH's,both fixed and mechanicals. They were all shot from a Hooter Shooter from a bow that shot perfect bullet holes and put the arrows in the same hole with field points. The Muzzies ( I cannot remember which one) were the worst of all the BH's tried.


----------

